# 2012 Appling Archers Bow Hunters Festival



## Trip Penn (Mar 4, 2012)

Its time to make plans to attend the Appling Archers Bow Hunters Festival.  This years festival will be May 25-27.  You can go to: http://www.applingarchers.com/pages/festival.html to register or go by Walden's Outdoors in Martinez or Culpepper Outdoors in Evans and get a registration form.  Hope to see you there!


"We are reaching the family for Christ through our passion for archery."


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 8, 2012)

TTT

What's man


----------



## pooter (Mar 11, 2012)

Will there be any actual rules this year or will everyone make up there own rules.....other than " no optics! other than that THERE IS NO RULES!"


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 12, 2012)

No optics, no range finders, no entry fee


----------



## Trip Penn (Mar 19, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## watermedic (Mar 19, 2012)

Quit whining Pooter!!


----------



## Tank1202 (Mar 25, 2012)

Love your avatar watermedic. That says it in a nut shell.


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 3, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 15, 2012)

75 shooters signed up so far!


----------



## brownitisdown (Apr 22, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 29, 2012)

125 shooters registered as of today.  You don't want to miss this shoot!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 17, 2012)

Last week to sign up for the shoot. www.applingarchers.com


----------



## Dawgs30814 (May 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Trip Penn (May 20, 2012)

Over 200 shooters registered. Last day to sign up online.


----------



## Monster02 (May 22, 2012)

How do we know when we are shooting???


----------



## brownitisdown (May 23, 2012)

all packed up and ready to leave at lunch time thursday


----------



## Trip Penn (May 23, 2012)

Monster02:
How do we know when we are shooting??? 

When you registered you should have selected morning or afternoon Friday.  If you selected Friday morning , check in is 7:30 and shooting begins at 8:30.  If you selected afternoon then lunch is at 11:30 and the afternoon shoot is at 1:30.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 23, 2012)

I don't get a ton of traffic yet, but I cross linked the post at the 323 Archery website.


----------



## Trip Penn (May 24, 2012)

Thank you Dyrewulf.


----------



## sling71 (May 26, 2012)

*Just got home from the "Appling Archers Bow Hunters Festival".  This was my first 3-D competition ever. I had a ball. The courses were set up great.  Everything ran like a clock. And they fed us too!  You can easily see how much effort was put into this festival by the Appling Archers and their families. It was a wonderful day and I did not even stop having fun long enough to take pictures. I want to sincerely thank everyone who put this together. *


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Aug 8, 2012)

A little late but thanks for the kind words Sling71


----------

